# Replacing a Power Cord?



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

Is it possible, or easy, to replace a power cord on something simple like a windows fan? I got this super old one from my grandmother. The motor works just fine. The cord does too, it's just frighteningly thin. And while we're on the topic, hows about that power dial? Hi and Lo is nice, but how hard would it be to replace that switch with one that had a whole bunch of speed. It would be very useful if I could make this fan operate at very low (quiet) speeds.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Can you see a tag on the fan which tells you how many AMPS the motor draws?
Knowing that will be the key to the wire size which the fan requires.

As to whether the switch can be changed, I will defer to one of our more electrically inclined members.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Unless grandma's fan has sentimental value, the cost of the parts your are looking to replace would likely exceed the cost of a new box fan. Walmart sells a 20" three speed fan for $16.88


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

The cord size looks ok, that is typical for a box fan circa 1960.

The problem is the fan is not double insulated or grounded, and is all metal. Should a ground fault develope, it will be shocking.

You do not want to slow the fan much below what the Mfg designed for it. Dropping the speed too much will cause it to overheat. 

If you want a quieter box fan, buy a modern 5 bladed fan. For moving the same amount of air, more blades are quieter than fewer. The blade shapes used today are also better.

You fan most like has a metallic rattle to it when operating. A new one won't.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

i say fix it and keep this and a new one out of the landfill. if repair costs as much as but not more than a third world made one, it's better to repair. the motor in the new fan would have crap bearings and fail after less than a decade of use.

As cords age, the metal strands in each conductor break. After a certain point thin portions can overheat, melt the insulation and the broken strands can arch. So replacing it is a good move.

You can buy a heavy duty 14 gauge extension cord and cut off the female side, strip and wire it up. that would be overkill for a fan which is good.



The metal can be grounded making it safe.

i wouldn't worry about the speed control.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

user_12345a said:


> i say fix it and keep this and a new one out of the landfill. if repair costs as much as but not more than a third world made one, it's better to repair. the motor in the new fan would have crap bearings and fail after less than a decade of use.
> 
> As cords age, the metal strands in each conductor break. After a certain point thin portions can overheat, melt the insulation and the broken strands can arch. So replacing it is a good move.
> 
> ...


The speed control is a big thing though. Even on low, this fan is powerful and very loud. I need to be able to run it slow and quiet if I'm going to real use it as one of my primary fans, which I would like to do.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Oct 26, 2010)

electronic type motor speed controls are available,
You have plenty of room in there to put one,
But bear in mind what they said about running it too slow
or else it could over heat.
I would fit a three wire cord if your worried about safety.
But remember if you change the design of the fan 
then any UL listing is void.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Older fans and not all the current fans on the market do not have a fusible plug. Not a problem in my mind unless you leave it running at bedtime or while away from home. 

The older fan will outlive the entire current stock at Wal-Mart. It will also use more energy as it has a real motor to turn that metal blade.

If the power cord is factory issue and in good physical shape it is a waste of money to replace it.


----------

